# More Avy Deaths



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

RIP.

Stay safe northern hemi people this coming season.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Tragic. 

Splitboarder Liz Daley Confirmed Dead Patagonia Avalanache


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

:sad2::sad2: respect… Rip In Peace.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

God damn it....:sad2:

I watched Liz almost explode onto the scene on splitboard.com and the girl got after it. Go over there and search for some of her trip reports. They are amazing. 

Here is one of her more recent TR's

JP Auclair has hands down one of my favorite sequences ski or snowboard. It's not even backcountry riding. 






I really didn't follow Andreas, but I know he ripped. 

Andrea Zambaldi and Sebastian Haag were killed on Shisha Pangma. This has been a terrible week and not a great way to lead into the season. 

Stay safe and play smart out there.

RIP gang.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Damn, that's... unreal  
She was such an inspiration. 

R.I.P.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Sad day losing JP and Andreas, then the news about Liz was just an extra kick to the gut. I've been following her trip reports for while, and I knew my guide from Chamonix and his wife were really good friends with her (they're all originally from the PNW). In fact, his wife was actually skiing with Liz while I was in Chamonix last winter. I guess they both knew Andreas as well (he was a Cham local too). Really really sad day for sure...... Just another reminder of how dangerous and unpredictable Mother Nature can be.



RIP.....


----------

